
Crows have learnt how to make a meal of cane toads (2018) - tomohawk
https://www.australiangeographic.com.au/topics/wildlife/2018/01/can-crows-eat-cane-toads/
======
chabes
Site redirected me to some spam after switching to reader view. Careful.

Edit: upon searching the web, I found that this is from at least January 2018.

Tl;dr: Crows figured out how to eat the good bits of cane toads (leg muscles,
intestines, etc) without eating the poisonous bufutoxin ooze

------
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21769575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21769575)

------
dankovsky
Magpies do this, too. It is not unique to crows.

~~~
narag
They're close cousins, corvids too.

~~~
mr_toad
Australian magpies aren’t Corvidae, although they are related.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_magpie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_magpie)

